# Wetter Transalp Albrecht-Route Anfang/Mitte Juni



## milk (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich wollte ab 9. Juni eine Alpenüberquerung üder die Albrecht Route fahren.
Leider ist der Termin recht früh und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wettertechnisch überhaupt geht diese Route schon so früh zu fahren? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit dieser Tour, bzh weiss eine die im Juni besser zu fahren ist?
sollten so um die 400 - 450km und 12000hm sein.

lider hab ich dazu im Forum nichts gefunden..

matthias


----------



## Elmar Neßler (27. Januar 2011)

hi,

wie immer bei fragen zum wetter in ein paar monaten:

kann vorher keiner wissen, aber natürlich ist anfang juni recht früh für hohe pässe. da aber keiner weiss, ob noch mal ein richtiger wintereinbruch kommt, hilft nur abwarten und auf jeden fall einen plan B in der hinterhand zu haben. sprich hohe pässe auslassen und durch niedrigere ersetzen. vorher nach möglichkeit hüttenwirte / hoteliers etc. befragen, wobei einige hütten zu der zeit ggf. noch geschlossen sein könnten.

anfang juni kann man oft auch noch nette skitouren machen "weiter oben".

als kritisch sehe ich definitiv den fimberpass und auch das val d'uina so früh im jahr, montozzoscharte ist recht sicher noch nix, lässt sich aber leicht umfahren. fimberpass kannst du prinzipiell über den reschensee umfahren, dann ist's aber halt eine lange talstrecke.

falls der passo dell alpe angedacht ist und danach der gavia - auch hier ist es sicher kritisch.

plane also eher mal, dass du was anderes, tiefer gelegenes fahren musst.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (27. Januar 2011)

Frag mal den Dubbel,

der hat glaub ich eine Kristallkugel


----------



## peter muc (28. Januar 2011)

milk schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich wollte ab 9. Juni eine Alpenüberquerung üder die Albrecht Route fahren.



es gibt doch für die Albrecht Route eigentlich für jeden Tag eine flachere Alternative. Also wenn Du auf diesen Termin angewiesen bist, losfahren und jeden Tag die Lage prüfen. Schlimmstenfalls kommst Du am Gardasee und hats nur "flache" 6.000 Hm in den Beinen 

Ansonsten, wenn Du Dir vom Wetter im Juni unsicher bist, mach doch das hier:
es sind 350 Km und 13.650Hm und hähere Wahrscheinlichkeit für gutes Wetter 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...gps-daten-zur-gardasee-umrundung.214485.2.htm

oder wie schon erwähnt Dubbels Kristalkugel fragen 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## uncletoby (31. Januar 2011)

Dieser Zeitpunkt für einen Start zu einer TA ist sicherlich nicht einfach zu beantoworten. Es kann in diesen berfahrenen Regionen noch viel Schnee liegen. Da ich aus sicher Erfahrung weiss kann  in den div. Schattenplätzen noch viel Schnee liegen. Nutzliche Hilfe sind die Webcams der diversen Skiliftbetreiber und Tourismusverbände der Regionen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr mir auch so die aktuellen Infos geholt. Der großteil der Hütten sperrt auch immer um den 20 Juni auf, das hängt auch sicherlich mit der Schneelage zusammern. Einfach vorher informieren informieren informieren!   um sich nachher nicht den Kopf anzurennen!  Daher viel Erfolg em umsetzen deiner TA Pläne!

Schöne Güße aus dem Salzkammergut!


----------



## Hachinger (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Matthias,
denke für die Originalroute bist Du zu früh dran, wenn Du einigermaßen entspannt über die Pässe willst. Ab 2300 Hm -2400 Hm ist um diese Zeit noch Schnee. Bin selbst am überlegen im Juni die Albrechtroute zu fahre, allerdings erst eine bis zwei Wochen später. Hast Du schon Mitfahrer, bzw. suchst Du noch welche? Bei Bedarf einfach melden. beste Grüße Peter


----------



## jkmed (2. Februar 2011)

Bedenke auch, dass diverse Hütten noch nicht geöffnet habe...
Wir starten immer in der letzten Juni-Woche, da hören wir oft von den Hüttenwirten, dass sie erst einige Tage zuvor die Tür aufgeschlossen haben ;-)


----------



## transalbi (2. Februar 2011)

Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, dass einer eine Winter-Transalp auf meiner Route plant (Scherz). Im Ernst: es ist ziemlich müßig, so viele Monate im voraus das Wetter zu prognostizieren. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren (leider) in allen Sommermonaten Juni, Juli, August und September immer wieder extreme Schneetage in den Hochlagen erlebt. Für mich hat sich daraus ergeben, dass ich nur noch kurzfristig plane und eine Transalp-Tour nur bei gutem Wetter beginne und im Notfall lieber einen Tag mal aussitze, als im üblen Wetter durch die Gegend zu vagabundieren.

Andreas Albrecht


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Februar 2011)

transalbi schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf, dass einer eine Winter-Transalp auf meiner Route plant (Scherz). Im Ernst: es ist ziemlich müßig, so viele Monate im voraus das Wetter zu prognostizieren. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren (leider) in allen Sommermonaten Juni, Juli, August und September immer wieder extreme Schneetage in den Hochlagen erlebt. Für mich hat sich daraus ergeben, dass ich nur noch kurzfristig plane und eine Transalp-Tour nur bei gutem Wetter beginne und im Notfall lieber einen Tag mal aussitze, als im üblen Wetter durch die Gegend zu vagabundieren.
> 
> Andreas Albrecht





Mache ich genauso.
Habe dann, da ich ja frei hatte auch schonmal auf ne transalp verzichtet und bin gleich mit dem Auto zum Lago gefahren. Hatten dann dort schöne, wenn auch kühle Tage. Trafen dann Ende der Woche ein paar, die ihren transalp " durchgezogen" haben. Haben sich den a...  abgefrohren , wer's mag.....

Auch bin ich mal  ne  alternativroute gefahren. Setzt aber voraus sich zuhause intensiv mit  der Gegend zu beschäftigen und nicht nur nen GPS Track zu laden und loszufahren, aber auch das gehört m.e. zu nem AlpenX 
Flexibilität ist die bessre Voraussetzung für Spaß auf ner transalp


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mal wg. Hitze nen Tag ausfallen lassen bzw. am Gebirgsbach einen Badetag eingelegt anstatt Höhenmeter zu machen. Wir sind dann im Tal zum nächsten Etappenort gerollt.


----------

